# #ThingsThatCameBackBeforeTheU



## Gold Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

One of the best Twitter hashtags I've seen.

Some examples, include...

Pokemon

Full House

A Clinton Running for Office

LA Rams

A Tim Duncanless NBA

The Cubs

Star Wars

Ghostbusters

Guns N Roses


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2016)

That's one way to get TJ back in here..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's one way to get TJ back in here..





 GIFSoup


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2016)

ouch


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2016)

You left off 8 oz co-colers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2016)

The list will continue to grow.



The U is dead


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The list will continue to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> The U is dead



It's about to become a Christian Academy with Richt there..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's about to become a Christian Academy with Richt there..



with a bad football team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> with a bad football team.



Yeah, but Richt will pull out a couple of nice wins.. Hopefully against FSU..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but Richt will pull out a couple of nice wins.. Hopefully against FSU..



very likely. they did lose to tek last year. quack has them winning it all this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> very likely. they did lose to tek last year. quack has them winning it all this year.



I've seen several Miami faithful predict a one loss season, with the lone loss being Notre Dame.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

#ThingsThatCameBackBeforeTheU

Michael Irvin from cocaine addiction

Donald Trump from bankruptcy

Jimbo Fisher's hairline


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but Richt will pull out a couple of nice wins.. Hopefully against FSU..



#ThingsThatDidn'tComeBackBeforeTheU

UGA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> #ThingsThatDidn'tComeBackBeforeTheU
> 
> UGA



Hard to come back from somewhere you've never been.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> #ThingsThatDidn'tComeBackBeforeTheU
> 
> UGA



ouch. so true


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hard to come back from somewhere you've never been.



cutting straight to the bone; but so true.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

The $100,000 Pyramid

Bon Jovi (maybe they can borrow his Power to Turn Back Time)


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

Duke Football.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Duke Football.....



Ouch


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 18, 2016)

Point Break

Fast and Furious....8 times

Mark Richt


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2016)

This is a hurtful hateful thread. Don't know how you thugs sleep at night.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 18, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> This is a hurtful hateful thread. Don't know how you thugs sleep at night.



I sleep like a baby knowing that Duh Ewe still isn't "back".


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I sleep like a baby knowing that Duh Ewe still isn't "back".



i would have a hard time sleeping at all if i was a tek fan....


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i would have a hard time sleeping at all if i was a tek fan....



That's where the meds really help 6.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i would have a hard time sleeping at all if i was a tek fan....



I met a fella that was traveling through Cordele at the bar Saturday night.  He saw my FSU hat and my buddy's UGA hat and started the conversation....

Him: "Only 6 more weeks until college football, fellas!!!"

Me: "Yep.  I can't wait."

Him:  "Me neither.  I'm counting it down."

Me:  "Who do you like?"

Him:  "Virginia."

Me:  "And you still can't wait for the season?"

Stunned silence.

We had a good time talking football for a few minutes before he left.  He was an old Marine, and me being a Navy guy, we had a good time ribbing each other.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 18, 2016)

An Ohio State National Title


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 19, 2016)

Multiple members of the GON Sports Forum


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Multiple members of the GON Sports Forum


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 19, 2016)

Brock Lesnar's urine test


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I met a fella that was traveling through Cordele at the bar Saturday night.



You live near Cordele?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> An Ohio State National Title



Don't forget, it was an OSU National Title that sent UM into a tail spin they have never recovered from!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Brock Lesnar's urine test



deflection


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

fsu will be a non factor this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2016)

Alabama football


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alabama football



is awsome.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You live near Cordele?



About 25 miles south on 75.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't forget, it was an OSU National Title that sent UM into a tail spin they have never recovered from!!!



That's what made that one so special.


----------



## brittthomas (Jul 20, 2016)

Surge


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 22, 2016)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Bump for the resident ECane.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2016)

Old Red


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like Ray Lewis III is carrying on the family tradition. Just got popped for Sexual Assault. Gotta love the hat he is wearing.


Ray Lewis' son indicted on charge of criminal sexual conduct 

FILE - In this Feb. 6, 2013, file photo, Ray Anthony Lewis III, left, and his father, former Baltimore Ravens linebacker Ray Lewis Jr., chat after his national signing day ceremony in the Lake Mary Prep auditorium in Lake Mary, Fla. Lewis III, a Coastal Carolina defensive back, is charged with third-degree criminal sexual conduct. An arrest warrant issued Friday, April 29, 2016, said the charge stems from a Jan. 23 incident at a Conway, S.C., apartment and alleges 20-year-old Lewis engaged in sex with an 18-year-old woman incapacitated from using drugs or alcohol. (AP Photo/Phelan M. Ebenhack, File)© (AP Photo/Phelan M. Ebenhack, File FILE - In this Feb. 6, 2013, file photo, Ray Anthony Lewis III, left, and his father, former Baltimore Ravens linebacker Ray Lewis Jr., chat after his national signing day ceremony in the Lake Mary Prep auditorium in Lake Mary, Flaâ€¦ CONWAY, S.C. (AP) -- A grand jury in South Carolina has indicted former Coastal Carolina University defensive back Ray Anthony Lewis III, son of former Baltimore Ravens star Ray Lewis, on a charge of third-degree criminal sexual conduct.






News outlets report the indictment returned this week alleges the younger Lewis engaged in sexual battery of an 18-year-old female who was incapacitated due to the use of drugs or alcohol. The indictment says the charge stemmed from an incident last Jan. 23.

Lewis, of Apopka, Florida, turned himself in at the time an arrest warrant was issued and released on $10,000 bond.

His attorneys released a statement at the time saying Lewis is not guilty because there was no crime. They said the sex with the woman was consensual and that she was fully conscious.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Looks like Ray Lewis III is carrying on the family tradition. Just got popped for Sexual Assault. Gotta love the hat he is wearing.
> 
> 
> Ray Lewis' son indicted on charge of criminal sexual conduct
> ...



What would you expect from ScumU?

FIRE MARK RICHT!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Well I guess UM will have something new to blame attendance on this year. 



The Zika Virus. I just hope all the Noles can get out of that disease ridden dump without contracting something.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would you expect from ScumU?
> 
> FIRE MARK RICHT!!




So quick to jump in with your pointless vitriol to realize.....he doesn't even attend UM....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 4, 2016)

The Chicago Cubs


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu will be a non factor this year.



looks like i was right


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like i was right



You're great at predicting the future.....Too bad your picks don't reflect that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're great at predicting the future.....Too bad your picks don't reflect that.



just decrypting the elfiiiiiiiileaks right now. you are  sure to get banned, again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just decrypting the elfiiiiiiiileaks right now. you are  sure to get banned, again.





Im not so sure I want to win the pick em anyway. Im probably better off letting no one here know my address. 



What if one of those delusional dogs want to beat me up?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What if one of those delusional dogs want to beat me up?



Just put on an orange shirt and a pair of jorts, they'll roll right over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im not so sure I want to win the pick em anyway. Im probably better off letting no one here know my address.
> 
> 
> 
> What if one of those delusional dogs want to beat me up?



You got any trees that can be poisoned?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2017)

Is it time for an update on the list or is Duh Ewe back this season?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> One of the best Twitter hashtags I've seen.
> 
> Some examples, include...
> 
> ...





Gold Ranger said:


> Is it time for an update on the list or is Duh Ewe back this season?




How about another Clinton running for office..

Although, looking at their schedule, they could get to 9 wins..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about another Clinton running for office..
> 
> Although, looking at their schedule, they could get to 9 wins..



Even if they do.................

Zima and MacGyver came back first.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2017)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2017)

Michael Jackson.......


----------

